# The 3.2 V6 Community..



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

*The TT 3.2 Community..*

This thread is open to anything TT *3.2* related. 

An excellent V6 buying guide.. 
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=178099 

Information regarding the 3.2 engine.. 
http://www.r32oc.com/TT32.pdf 

DSG re-adaption how to.. 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/6-Speed_Direct_Shift_Gearbox_(DSG/02E)#Basic_Setting 

Decode your factory options.. 
http://igorweb.org/equidec/ 

Osir Orbit DSG guide.. 
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=173784 

Exhaust Flapper Mod.. 
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=218377 

Disabling the ESP function.. 
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=238594 

Hesitation/flatspot possible fix.. 
http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=224222&p=2073422#p2073422 

Throttle body cleaning.. 
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=218500 

Cylinder head, brakes, suspension and bits and bobs.. 
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=167249 

Here is a V6 vs 1.8 exhaust showdown.. 
http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=197152&start=30 

Here is a video ive made to show how modifying the DSG software can allow Auto upshifting to be changed from 1300rpm to 2000rpm. Auto down shifting is now at 1650rpm instead of 1000rpm [ not shown in this video ]. 
This modification allows the engine to be in the torque band and ready to go.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v152yoAqe2o 

*V6 BRIGADE* 

1.  sTT eV6  04 MK1 V6Turbo DSG Blueish outer, red interior. Coupe 
2.  blimey  MK2 DSG Silver Coupe 
3.  Phuzun  08 MK2 DSG Black Roadster 
4.  americo  08 MK2 S-Tronic Black Roadster 
5.  xBassi  08 MK2 Manual Red Coupe 
6.  pal  MK2 Manual Black Coupe 
7.  struTTer  08 MK2 Manual Blue Coupe 
8.  Kacz07  04 MK1 DSG Black Coupe 
9.  converted_again  08 MK2 Manual Black on Black Coupe 
10.  NeverOEM 08 MK2 DSG Black Coupe 
11.  JRockFTW 08 MK2 Manual Black on Black S-Line Coupe 


1. My TT..


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

Nice info.Thanks for posting. I have tried to register on that site but for some reason it won't accept my info. 

DSG Mk2


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

thanks for putting this info together! us 3.2 guys finally got a place to hang out!!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The rules are.. 
post a pic with details of colour, MK1 or 2 and DSG/Manual but i guess all the States guys will be DSG and will add you to the community list. 
Steve


----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

2008 3.2 Quattro w/ DSG. Fine black nappa, bi-xenon headlights, under seat storage. 
Got it just over a week ago. Gonna polish it soon and look into some waterproofing for the soft top. The car is just amazing fun and the 26 hour drive from AZ to ND was very comfortable all the way.


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

It's about time!! Subscribed!!:thumbup:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Were on a roll, list updated. 
Steve


----------



## americo11 (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's mine ..TTr..Brilliant black /Saddle brown(Audi Exclusive interior).....Quattro/DSG all options listed in sig ..was detailing car or else wing does it's own thing! Thanks for the info good resource.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

oooh not one manual yet? makes me feel alittle more unique!! 

2008 MK2 3.2 Quattro, MANUAL, magride, navi, evoms, resonator delete


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

List updated. 
Keepem coming guys. 
Steve


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Picked up a Brilliant Black 3.2 TT Coupe Quattro 6MT (Leather, Mag Ride, Xenons) this past Thursday. Cleaned out the engine, under trays, hatch rain gutters etc. The exterior has a lot of swirls and nicks so plan to find a good professional detailer to have a go at this this coming week. 










Neat and flat under the car - and without plastic panels. 


















Impressive chassis brace - looks like a 6-point. 









Love the interior - very comfy. But I don't think the driver side outside bolster will hold up ...


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

2008 w/ manual and mag ride. 

Picked it up while working for the Army at Spinelli Barracks in Mannheim, Germany. I will be trading it in this fall for either an S5 or an E350/550 coupe. At least those are the ones at the top of my list for right now. I've actually thought of getting a TTS or a TTRS if any are available then. 

Video with my aftermarket rims and Bastuck exhaust. I've also added the TTS mirror caps, tinted the windows, and swapped the headlights/tail lights with the Euro versions.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

04 MK1 DSG 
APR Stage 2 chip 
KW V3 coilovers 
Cone filter 
Supersprint decatted silenced front pipe (resonated test pipe) 
Milltek catback exhaust 

[IMG]http://i222.photobucket.com/albums/dd248/kacz07/e722d577.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Keep it coming! Guys, do I need anything else to lower my 09 TT 3.2 with KW coilovers? Any additional parts aside from the coilovers? Thanks


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Good to see all it took was a guy shopping for a 3.2 TT to inspire one of you guys to make a 3.2 thread.  


Still shopping, in the market for either a Silver or Black Mk2 6spd 3.2


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

manuel said:


> Keep it coming! Guys, do I need anything else to lower my 09 TT 3.2 with KW coilovers? Any additional parts aside from the coilovers? Thanks


 If you only drop by 25mm you may not need adj tie bars. 
Drop links on the arbs may have to be looked at. 
Steve


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

how is that z4? or is that the m coupe? i looked into one of those as well


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

xBassi said:


> how is that z4? or is that the m coupe?


 I have had that M Coupe for about 4 yrs and 4 months now. It has 64k miles of which over 5k are on various tracks. I even did the Texas Mile in that car in March of 2010 (155.4mph on their lghts and 156mph on GPS as I stayed in it past the lights). It is the most focused drivers car I have ever driven- love it.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

m coupe or tt? well uve only had the tt for a few days? how u liking the tt so far? m coupe.. ive always wanted one but bmws and their maintenance scares me


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

This is my 3rd TT (had a 225 CQ 6MT and a 3.2 CQ DSG MK1). I love them all and this one (3.2 CQ 6MT) is the most sorted out of the box. The car seems supremely competent in sport mode with mag suspension despite the crappy tires on there. Other than that, this car is easy to drive and very comfortable and the interior is a nice place to be. 

2 things on my immediate to-do list are BFI inserts for the dog bone and better tires on 18" rims. One annoyance so far is the dead pedal location seems too far to the left.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Anyone have their stock mk1 3.2 brakes for sale?


----------



## converted_again (Aug 19, 2009)

2008 S-line, Manual Transmission, Brillant Black with Black interior, magnetic ride, magnaflow touring exhaust.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Kacz07 said:


> Anyone have their stock mk1 3.2 brakes for sale?


 Sold mine on to a 1.8er last year..MK4 R32 Golf should fit as well. 
Steve


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

2008 Brilliant Black DSG. 
Mods: Stasis Coils, GT Haus muffler, resonator and silencer delete (straight pipe from cat to muffler), Neuspeed rear sway, Haldex controller, OSIR carbon blade paddles, 18x9.5 Raderwerk Virtues. More to come, there will be an update in about a month's time.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

hey did u just cut out the stock rear for the dual tip exhausts? or did u get a new part?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I cut it with a dremel; they're not perfect, but you can't tell unless you get down and look straight at it.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

NeverOEM said:


> 2008 Brilliant Black DSG.
> Mods: Stasis Coils, GT Haus muffler, resonator and silencer delete (straight pipe from cat to muffler), Neuspeed rear sway, Haldex controller, OSIR carbon blade paddles, 18x9.5 Raderwerk Virtues. More to come, there will be an update in about a month's time.


 Nice 4 way on the exhaust. 
Im running Raderwerks currently but the Schmidts will be on by the time she comes back from surgery. 
List updated 
Steve


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Great so my friend's Audi A4 with a 3.2 under the bonnet can relate to this thread. 

Although Audi calls them V6s they're actually VR6, a motor completely different from standard VR6s


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

No need to be a smartass TJ, I think Steve knows the motor lol


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

TheSandeman said:


> Great so my friend's Audi A4 with a 3.2 under the bonnet can relate to this thread.
> 
> Although Audi calls them V6s they're actually VR6, a motor completely different from standard VR6s
> 
> ...


 I thought just keeping the words short might help you understand easier.. 
Steve


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NeverOEM said:


> No need to be a smartass TJ, I think Steve knows the motor lol


 Shut up Tim. Lol where's your car?! The shop was a show this weekend - I was hoping I would catch a glimpse of it. You paid them well- they wouldn't spill any beans about the build 

Steve took all this time to put up this great write up for us. I figured I would help him keep it technical for all the noobs that don't know. 

Great job Steve nonetheless :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

TheSandeman said:


> Shut up Tim. Lol where's your car?! The shop was a show this weekend - I was hoping I would catch a glimpse of it. You paid them well- they wouldn't spill any beans about the build
> 
> Steve took all this time to put up this great write up for us. I figured I would help him keep it technical for all the noobs that don't know.
> 
> ...


 If we were on about a VW 3.2, it would be known as VR, but as were not..were not.. 
Steve


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> If we were on about a VW 3.2, it would be known as VR, but as were not..were not..
> Steve


 Honestly I'm done arguing- its your thread- call it what you want :thumbup:


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

lol what are you talking about? this is a VW 3.2, thus it's a VR. Whether or not Audi could afford to put another letter in a badge changes nothing :laugh:

And don't fret TJ, you'll know when things are worth knowing. I'll still need a ride from the air port when the time comes, after all.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

BFI Torque Arm Install and Impressions


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

pal said:


> BFI Torque Arm Install and Impressions


Nice to see such a big and clean garage..your so lucky to have sorted garages in the States, in the UK our garages are the size of shoe boxes.
Nice work on the DIY, got any more plans..
Anybody considering FI on there TT, or is that a step too far.
Steve


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Thanks for the complement- the garage was a huge sellig point for is when we bought the place. And it has seen a lot of cars and work (R32's, GTIs, MCoupes, BMW 330i ZHP, TTs, Honda's etc).

No big plans, but 18x8.5 wheels with better tires (NT05s or Pilot SSs) are next. I like the RS wheels but don't want 19's 

Then an EVOMS Vflow and an HPA intake manifold and possibly headers.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

So any of you guys gonna post some HD exhaust vids or what?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

TheSandeman said:


> Honestly I'm done arguing- its your thread- call it what you want :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4.



lol Steve is a bit hard headed, took me a few posts in my other thread to explain to steve that we needed an official 3.2 thread for TT's...He kept posting general forums and such... Steve didn't even reply after I broke it down barney style, he went and made his own V6 thread lol


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im sure if you guys spent as much effort into posting something worth reading, you may even like it.
Yes, ive started this thread, but its not mine..its ours..its upto you how you use it.
Steve


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

sTT eV6 said:


> Im sure if you guys spent as much effort into posting something worth reading, you may even like it.
> Yes, ive started this thread, but its not mine..its ours..its upto you how you use it.
> Steve


All hail


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

This is with the Milltek resonated catback exhaust. I will post one shortly with the Supersprint catless test pipes and Milltek.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

With the Supersprint test pipes and resonated Milltek exhaust. The Supersprint is resonated with no cats. The car definitely pulls harder and revs freer, but isn't too much louder.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Is the Mk2 exhaust ran the same way? Would love to see the MK2 guys chime in with Good quality vids of their setups.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Is the Mk2 exhaust ran the same way? Would love to see the MK2 guys chime in with Good quality vids of their setups.


The mk2 is similar to the mk1.
Changing to straight through back boxes is going to make the best change..
http://youtu.be/lA-besfd0o0
http://youtu.be/WaabhQ7qmco
Steve


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

If the mk1 3.2 is so similar to the mk2- someone please explain to me why the mk1 turbo/supercharger kits don't fit on the mk2?

Food for thought 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

NYEuroTuner said:


> Is the Mk2 exhaust ran the same way? Would love to see the MK2 guys chime in with Good quality vids of their setups.


I'll get it done this week. 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

TheSandeman said:


> If the mk1 3.2 is so similar to the mk2- someone please explain to me why the mk1 turbo/supercharger kits don't fit on the mk2?
> 
> Food for thought
> 
> ...


Headlight is in the way for a supercharger unless you fit the SC driveshaft to go across the engine or undersling the SC behind and low down.
I think MK1/2 turbo interchange maybe down to the chasis/bulkhead space available but turbos can deffo be fitted to both, so i see no reason why product selection can't allow for an either /or fitment in the future.
Steve


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

TheSandeman said:


> I'll get it done this week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4.



:beer:


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> The mk2 is similar to the mk1.
> Changing to straight through back boxes is going to make the best change..
> http://youtu.be/lA-besfd0o0
> http://youtu.be/WaabhQ7qmco
> Steve



I see... Looks like I'll have to stick to custom setup since there are so little choices for exhaust systems for the Mk2.


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Going for a 3rd straight Autocross Championship...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

1TT1 said:


> Going for a 3rd straight Autocross Championship...


Oo, replica TT-RS wheels! Sweet.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

So, anybody else got any plans for 2012 ?

I will be attempting to send the TT down the strip to be the fastest DSG TT 3.2 in the UK..
Once she is back together.
Steve


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Just lowered my 09 TT with KW coilovers. Wow, amazing look and feel!! I highly recommend these babies for somebody looking to lower their TT. Great quality!


----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

sTT eV6 said:


> So, anybody else got any plans for 2012 ?
> 
> I will be attempting to send the TT down the strip to be the fastest DSG TT 3.2 in the UK..
> Once she is back together.
> Steve


 Hope to replace the headunit, put in some 3 ways and sub(s) along with quality amps powering them. Maybe get some different wheels and rubber.


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Phuzun said:


> Hope to replace the headunit, put in some 3 ways and sub(s) along with quality amps powering them. Maybe get some different wheels and rubber.


 What audio setup do you have in mind?


----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

manuel said:


> What audio setup do you have in mind?


 I was thinking of getting this headunit and these Focal 3 ways. Not sure on the amps yet.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Phuzun said:


> I was thinking of getting this headunit and these Focal 3 ways. Not sure on the amps yet.


 why not get the 8400? picked mine up for just under $600


----------



## Phuzun (Feb 19, 2012)

TheSandeman said:


> why not get the 8400? picked mine up for just under $600


 Possibly, nothing is bought yet. Probably won't get a chance to do anything for a few months. 

Do you have the steering controls working in yours? I'd like to keep these working if possible.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Phuzun said:


> Possibly, nothing is bought yet. Probably won't get a chance to do anything for a few months.
> 
> Do you have the steering controls working in yours? I'd like to keep these working if possible.


 with the proper harness and adapter i do retain controls


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

TheSandeman said:


> why not get the 8400? picked mine up for just under $600


 What's the difference?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

manuel said:


> What's the difference?


 A way better unit. I can't do the homework for you, but if you go to the pioneer homepage you're able to compare them side by side 


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

manuel said:


> Just lowered my 09 TT with KW coilovers. Wow, amazing look and feel!! I highly recommend these babies for somebody looking to lower their TT. Great quality!


 Got the KW V3s on my 04. They're gold. 

Probably going to get the Supersprint headers and call it a day performance-wise. The car rips compared to stock now, so I'm excited to see how it does with headers and a retune.


----------



## JRockFTW (Aug 11, 2011)

Yesss... my people! 

'08 Black on black 3.2 6 speed s-line.


----------



## manuel (Dec 4, 2000)

Very nice looking S!!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

JRockFTW said:


> Yesss... my people!
> 
> '08 Black on black 3.2 6 speed s-line.


 Hi, ive added you to the front list... 
Steve


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

JRockFTW said:


> Yesss... my people!
> 
> '08 Black on black 3.2 6 speed s-line.


How much did you pick this one up for? 


Btw, looks nice.


----------

